# ATV stereo - trying to find this one part



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm trying to build a stereo for an ATV, but instead of having an entire head unit sticking out, with a marine cover on it, i've seen these products that are just the little amplifier, that hooks up to the 12v electrical system of the ATV, and has outputs for the speakers. The only input it has on it is the 3.5mm audio jack, so you can plug in your phone, mp3 player, ipod, etc. It doesn't have a tuner, CD player, etc. but it does have an on/off button and a volume control. Basically the only functionality it has is connecting speakers to it, and plugging in a 3.5mm auxiliary input...

Anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

all it is is a a/v (2 rca red and whit) that is rca's on 1 end and a headphone jack on the other end. just plug the rca's to the amp and the headphone jack to whatever your playing. mitzu amps come with them i dont know if any others do. im sure they sell just the wire at radioshack tho


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

go to dealexterme dot com, search for the words motorcycle and amplifier.

I've bought a lot of little stuff from them, and all of it's still working. The one time I had something damaged in shipping, they sent me another one no questions asked.

They're not going to put out like a $300 amp, but they're cheap to replace if you have to... you'll have to read but I believe they will also play mp3s off a USB stick or an SD card (depends on the model).

One option, anyway....if you're just looking for something simple and cheap to listen to when you're stopped.


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

hfdbuck09 said:


> all it is is a a/v (2 rca red and whit) that is rca's on 1 end and a headphone jack on the other end. just plug the rca's to the amp and the headphone jack to whatever your playing. mitzu amps come with them i dont know if any others do. im sure they sell just the wire at radioshack tho


I'm trying to find what the actual AMPLIFIER is - what make/model.

gcfishguy: thanks! tha'ts definitely a step in the right direction. Looking for something just a LITTLE higher quality / more powerful. Unfortunately I can see that thing breaking. I want something that will compete with your average Pioneer head unit, but without all the bells and whistles (in my case - without radio tuner, CD Player, etc.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Make an audiopipe is what your describing maybe not on the looks side but definitely on the function side of things


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe one of these will help:









has a black box that you hide away, and a waterproof head unit. The control module itself is about 3/4" thick, will connect to an ipod / sat radio etc. If you don't need all of that what most people are doing is using one of these:









Use this with a RCA to headphone jack cable and you're good to go. Will power 2 speakers pretty good and quite inexpensive. It will fit inside 6" PVC pipe.

There are some other options rockford fosgate has a 4 channel micro amp that will go inside 6" pvc, and audiopipe marine has some small profile amps that can be hidden easily.

Requires +12 volts constant power, ground wire, and a remote turn on, wire up your speakers and put the amp inside something waterproof and you're good to go.

If not going inside 6" pvc you can use one of the plastic cereal boxes from walmart/kmart etc and fit a much larger amplifier inside.


----------

